# Safari : supprimer pop accès rapide google



## zirko (16 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis quelques jours quand je fais des recherches sur google dans safari, j'ai constamment un po-up qui s'affiche en bas me proposant un accès rapide à google en téléchargeant une application (voir capture).

J'ai regardé dans les réglages de Safari, j'ai téléchargé l'application Google pour voir les réglages et impossible de supprimer ce pop-up.

Vous avez une idée ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Janvier 2022)

le plus simple : changer de moteur de recherche 

DuckDuckGo est bien


----------



## zirko (16 Janvier 2022)

C’est pas faux mais j’aimerais plutôt arriver à supprimer ce bandeau.


----------



## MrTom (18 Janvier 2022)

zirko a dit:


> C’est pas faux mais j’aimerais plutôt arriver à supprimer ce bandeau.


C'est Google qui te l'impose.


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Janvier 2022)

oui, sinon il faut installer l'application ET passer par cette application


----------



## zirko (18 Janvier 2022)

Alors j'ai trouvé la solution je la poste ici si quelqu'un rencontre un jour le même souci.

Il m'a suffi de désactiver puis de réactiver mon bloquer de pub WIPR pour que le bandeau ne réapparaisse plus.

À voir sur la durée.


----------

